# Venustoise vs Dumbledalf



## hammer (Jul 29, 2011)

for those who dont know who venustoise is 


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cMPkyRUc3DQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The Saltiest Pizza (Jul 29, 2011)

Dumbledalf's epic beard solos.


----------



## hammer (Jul 29, 2011)

venistoise is a grasswater pokemon he aint got nothin on that.


----------



## I3igAl (Jul 29, 2011)

hammer said:


> venistoise is a grasswater pokemon he aint got nothin on that.



Does he get his soccer stone?


----------



## hammer (Jul 29, 2011)

I3igAl said:


> Does he get his soccer stone?



if he needs it hell if itsa rape lets add blastosur(pota ring)


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jul 29, 2011)

hammer said:


> venistoise is a grasswater pokemon he aint got nothin on that.



Dumbledalf has the sword of AWESOMENESS 

Venatoise can't compete


----------



## DestinyDestroyer (Jul 29, 2011)

Dumbledalf has many beards in his beard, the sword of awesomeness and the Soccer's Stone. Venustoise is outmatched 

Only Galactic can compete with Dumbledalf


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jul 29, 2011)

DestinyDestroyer said:


> Dumbledalf has many beards in his beard, the sword of awesomeness and the Soccer's Stone. Venustoise is outmatched
> 
> Only Galactic can compete with Dumbledalf



you forgot the Emerald Soccer of DOUCHEBAGGERY.


----------



## Eldritch Sukima (Jul 29, 2011)

Dumbledalf tames Venustoise and turns it into his faithful steed.


----------



## hammer (Jul 29, 2011)

both blastosie and venosur were EV trained


----------



## Dandy Elegance (Jul 29, 2011)

Damn these stupid memes.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jul 29, 2011)

Dandy Elegance said:


> Damn these stupid memes.



FEAR THEM


----------



## blademan9999 (Jul 29, 2011)

Venustoise has got nothing on Dumbledalf


----------



## Bioness (Jul 29, 2011)

Are people forgetting that Venustoise was made by a Gastly, and was used just to scare Squirtle and Bulbasaur.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jul 29, 2011)

Bioness said:


> Are people forgetting that Venustoise was made by a Gastly, and was used just to scare Squirtle and Bulbasaur.



still has nothing on Dumbledalf


----------



## Baroxio (Jul 29, 2011)

A Ghastly stronger than Arceus, you mean. 

inb4Pokefansrage

Come at me, bros.


----------



## The Saltiest Pizza (Jul 29, 2011)

Baroxio said:


> A Ghastly stronger than Arceus, you mean.
> 
> inb4Pokefansrage
> 
> Come at me, bros.



That troll face is absolutely smashing!


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Jul 29, 2011)

greyzard solos


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jul 29, 2011)

Azrael Finalstar said:


> greyzard solos



no no he doesn't


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Jul 29, 2011)

He's double type effective as Nova Blasts overpower water each time


----------



## dimhaku (Jul 29, 2011)

Azrael Finalstar said:


> greyzard solos



so awesome


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jul 29, 2011)

Azrael Finalstar said:


> He's double type effective as Nova Blasts overpower water each time



Emerald Soccer of DOUCHEBAGGERY counters it and turns Greyzard into a potato


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Jul 29, 2011)

Potatoes have the mystical connection with the earth necessary to summon the wizard that will detransform them. plus gives him a light saber


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jul 29, 2011)

Azrael Finalstar said:


> Potatoes have the mystical connection with the earth necessary to summon the wizard that will detransform them. plus gives him a light saber



wont work since Dumbledalf's mere presence makes the Earth's energy and the Earth itself tremble in fear :ho


----------



## hammer (Jul 29, 2011)

blastoise weakness to fire is counteracted by venisours resistance they be kickign dumbdlf's ass


----------



## Dandy Elegance (Jul 30, 2011)

ShikiYakumo said:


> FEAR THEM



Fear my right hand, with which I shall cast your shadowed form back into the realm of darkness.


----------



## Soledad Eterna (Jul 30, 2011)

Venustoise for being much more cooler. WHY CAN'T THEY MAKE FUSED POKEMON? WHYYY?


----------



## Light (Jul 30, 2011)

Soledad Eterna said:


> Venustoise for being much more cooler. WHY CAN'T THEY MAKE FUSED POKEMON? WHYYY?


----------



## Riddler (Jul 30, 2011)

ShineMonkey said:


> Not if Darktwo has anything to say about it.



I'm sorry, Arcetina can't hear your non-cosmic rant 


*Spoiler*: __ 




​





Soledad Eterna said:


> Venustoise for being much more cooler. WHY CAN'T THEY MAKE FUSED POKEMON? WHYYY?



You need to read more manga...

​


----------



## Soledad Eterna (Jul 30, 2011)

Canon ones.


----------



## Riddler (Jul 30, 2011)

Soledad Eterna said:


> Canon ones.



Zapmolcuno is canon, even if its name is fan-made.


----------



## Light (Jul 30, 2011)

Riddler said:


> I'm sorry, Arcetina can't hear your non-cosmic rant
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




Well than maybe I should make myelf clearer


----------



## Soledad Eterna (Jul 30, 2011)

To the games.


----------



## Riddler (Jul 30, 2011)

ShineMonkey said:


> Well than maybe I should make myelf clearer



That's 1/2 cosmic. Fucking half-blood, it makes me sick


----------



## Bender (Jul 30, 2011)

Darktwo solos the fuck out of everyone


----------



## Light (Jul 30, 2011)

Riddler said:


> That's 1/2 cosmic. Fucking half-blood, it makes me sick



Well then maybe this is a little more your taste
.


----------



## Riddler (Jul 30, 2011)

ShineMonkey said:


> I ain't hatin



Oh look it's Celebi, Dialga's bitch


----------



## Light (Jul 30, 2011)

ORLY? 



This Palkia makes Dialga it's bitch


----------

